# royal sands all inclusive



## 1965 (Feb 16, 2013)

does it look like the movement to "all inclusive" at the "royal sands" is succeeding or not succeeding?

Thanks for any information


----------



## buceo (Feb 16, 2013)

As of last week it looked successful.  More importantly Cancun overall looks much busier*. Restaurants are getting a lot of customers.  The Sand's occupancy looked high, not a lot of AI'ers around.  Seems it brings in mostly Asian and European families (as some predicted).  Seems it adds a few new visitors which was its intention, so I'd say successful.
*examples, we met a local friend at Starbucks at La Isla at 4pm (I'd never been to either, the mall was crowded and Starbucks had a line the entire time). El Ceja at Mercado 28 was full around 2pm while 23 was still the quieter best market.  Fred's seafood was still full at 9:30pm. The Sand's Veranda and Sisal had good crowds too.


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 17, 2013)

It does seem that all-inclusive is here to Stay and will be spreading to the Tri-Royals sooner or latter.  The Royals are already putting all-inclusive Guests into some units they own at the Tri-Royals when units are not available at the Sands. Some Menu Items at the Royals and captains cove Have surcharges shown for thoes on all-inclusive.
I just returned from the Royal Mayan. I would walk down to the Royal Sands ,Swim in the pool to cool down and then have a drink or eat and walk or take the shuttle back.
I had no problem finding a place to sit around the sands pool only the Beach palapas were full. Sands Resturants and bars were Busy. 
Occupancy rates are pretty high all over Cancun as well as the Sands. 
February however is Peek travel time for Cancun and seemed pretty normal to me. Huge difference from this Past December before Christmas when occupancy is traditionally low.
In December I could go to the Beach at almost anytime and find a  palapa and beach chair to put my stuff.
Last week Royal guests were staking out the palapas before the Sun came up. By 6am you could not get a beach chair at any of the Tri-Royals.
The pool chairs were the next to fill up by 7-8 am.
3/4 of these staked chairs however were empty except for towels for many hours.
I couldn't get a reservation for dinner at El Conquistador the two times I tried. Captains cove was busy but no problem getting a reservation or just walking in.
Sands all-inclusive guests can use El Conquistador and Captains Cove and that has increased the demand on these two resturants.


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 17, 2013)

buceo said:


> As of last week it looked successful.  More importantly Cancun overall looks much busier*. Restaurants are getting a lot of customers.  The Sand's occupancy looked high, not a lot of AI'ers around.  Seems it brings in mostly Asian and European families (as some predicted).  Seems it adds a few new visitors which was its intention, so I'd say successful.
> *examples, we met a local friend at Starbucks at La Isla at 4pm (I'd never been to either, the mall was crowded and Starbucks had a line the entire time). El Ceja at Mercado 28 was full around 2pm while 23 was still the quieter best market.  Fred's seafood was still full at 9:30pm. The Sand's Veranda and Sisal had good crowds too.



La Isla is always crowded when we have been there.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 17, 2013)

1965 said:


> does it look like the movement to "all inclusive" at the "royal sands" is succeeding or not succeeding?
> 
> Thanks for any information



I believe your question is subjective. It depends on who you ask, and the overall context of 'succeeding'. 

As a member that purchased into these resorts for the primary reason that they were _not_ all inclusive, I find the move by newer management to abandon their founding principles a betrayal. My ownership experience over the years having seen an increased presence of transient exchangers and renters is that _many_ have a lower regard for resort property, picking up after themselves, and infringing on the rights of other members and guests (chair hogging, boisterous drunkeness). Note, I did NOT say _all_ transients behave in this manner. 

For these reasons and more, imho, the implementation of the AI is not a success, but has been a failure since it was announced.  And I know I'm not alone.

Therefore, success to me would be the retraction of the AI program, and instead a restructuring of management to implement effective expense reduction and revenue generating measures to ensure the continued success of the resorts, and ensure member satisfaction. To this point, I have provided numerous suggestions directly to management. Few have been adopted.


----------



## 1965 (Feb 17, 2013)

what does the "all inclusive" cost for adults? including all taxes and gratuities

what exactly is included??


----------



## kenie (Feb 18, 2013)

1965 said:


> what does the "all inclusive" cost for adults? including all taxes and gratuities
> 
> what exactly is included??



Cost for owners, renters or exchangers.

Owners and renters is $95 per day and exchangers is $105 I believe..

All the info can be found on the Royal Resorts website.

As a side note, owners do not need to go all-inclusive. Neither do people who rent from owners.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2013)

More than you ever wanted to know is here
http://www.royalresorts.com/packages/default.asp

And also under the FAQ tab in the middle of  that page.

If you prefer not to go AI, rent from an owner as Kenie suggested, or go to one of the Tri-Royals (Mayan, Caribbean, or islander) instead.


----------



## 1965 (Feb 18, 2013)

$105 per day seems very high to me. I really don't have experience in any way with "all inclusinve"  what is the going rate for cancun for other places  and their "all inclusive rate"


----------



## radmoo (Feb 18, 2013)

1965 said:


> $105 per day seems very high to me. I really don't have experience in any way with "all inclusinve"  what is the going rate for cancun for other places  and their "all inclusive rate"



Hard to say as most AI resorts do not offer any other option.  Therefore the daily or weekly rate includes accomodations as well.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2013)

Rather than comparing it to other AIs, just compare it to how much you would plan to eat at restaurants onsite rather than trying some of the many restaurants in Cancun or just eating in your villa, whether you tend to get appetizers, desserts, and drinks, whether you would eat three meals a day out, whether you'd want to sit and drink at the bars......

If you do want to try The Sands with AI, you might check Travelocity, Expedia, etc; there may be some deals that include discounted AI.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 18, 2013)

A sincere question - no doubt the US has become an obese nation, wouldn't even an obese person look like the Goodyear blimp by day 3 of consuming $95 worth of food and drink? Seriously.


----------



## kenie (Feb 19, 2013)

1965 said:


> $105 per day seems very high to me. I really don't have experience in any way with "all inclusinve"  what is the going rate for cancun for other places  and their "all inclusive rate"




$95 a day seems very high to me as an owner...    
Add the M/F of $1k per week and the owners cost is almost $2400.

The wife wanted to try AI, so we stayed at our first AI last fall for $135 each per day.

The new Secrets the Vine in Cancun.  All I can say is WOW.... That is how an AI should be done.....

I wouldn't do it all the time, but it is a nice change.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 19, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but these are the types of ideas current management is creating to incentivize invested **MEMBERS**.

Again notice, this policy applies to guests and members alike. 

=========================================

Internet service

30 min. 	$6
1 hour 	$10
24 hours 	$15
3 days 	$35
7 days 	$65
2 weeks 	$120
3 weeks 	$160
More than 3 weeks 	$50 for additional week (per computer)

Rates subject to change without prior notice.

The Internet supplier also provides a 24-hour personalized technical support service.


----------



## momeason (Feb 19, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Slightly off topic, but these are the types of ideas current management is creating to incentivize invested **MEMBERS**.
> 
> Again notice, this policy applies to guests and members alike.
> 
> ...



Internet was a little spotty, but free last October just before the AI started. We loved the resort. I am glad I went before AI. I really enjoyed my week. Probably will not ever go again.


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree there should be incentives for owners. At Sheraton Buganvilias owners get 20% off food And beverage on site. I think more people would order drinks and food on site if there was an incentive to do so.


----------



## buceo (Feb 19, 2013)

momeason said:


> Internet was a little spotty, but free last October just before the AI started. We loved the resort. I am glad I went before AI. I really enjoyed my week. Probably will not ever go again.



We met friends a the Haciendas last week.  They've been there 5 weeks, two different units front and back and said the free internet is great, video too.  Royals did make infrastructure improvements and posted those to their web site recently (month or two ago).


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 20, 2013)

The All-inclusive fee at the Royals seem rather High for what you get.
Purpoes built All-inclusive resorts are better designed and setup for the AI product compared to Royals all-inclusive makeover.

The First day we checked in last week at the Mayan we were told by our personel conceirge that next year we would not be owners and If we exchanged in would have to pay The all-inclusive fee.
He delivered it with a smile but it really was a terrible welcome home greeting to me.
He said they were offering Mayan owners some special pre-paid vacation packages as a option for thoes who did not want to buy a full week.
said they were very limited and i needed to meet with my sales rep to discuss my option. told him we would consider it and talk to him latter.
He called a few times and I told him we were not intrested.


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 20, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> A sincere question - no doubt the US has become an obese nation, wouldn't even an obese person look like the Goodyear blimp by day 3 of consuming $95 worth of food and drink? Seriously.



Royal Food prices per person:
Breakfast buffet $14.91
Typical Lunch    $15.00
typical dinner     $25.00

$54.91 per day per person for your average meal costs.
How much you spend on drinks would need to be added.

we spent less last week as we didn't eat every meal and also only ate breakfast buffet on Sunday.
opted to buy eggs and fruit at the Royal Market and make or own breakfast.
We also opted to buy beer at the Royal Market $1.25-$1.50 each rather than purchase at the bar prices.
leave the resort and dine at other Cancun area resturants.


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 20, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Slightly off topic, but these are the types of ideas current management is creating to incentivize invested **MEMBERS**.
> 
> Again notice, this policy applies to guests and members alike.
> 
> ...



Free low bandwidth internet worked fine at the Royal Mayan Last week.
The pay internet is designed for thoes who need high bandwidth to stream video and make video phone calls.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 20, 2013)

Error. Mods, please delete.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'll be there in a few days and will run a speed test, as I always do. Our access has been better at the RM than the Royal Hacienda. It's been terrible at the RH, and my speed tests last year agreed.

By the way, my point of the Internet charges is just one more example of current managements missed opportunities to incentivize membership, and capitalize on revenue opportunities. When charges across the board are identical for members _and_ renters, where is the incentive to become a member? Yes, there are several token discounts like early bird specials and what not whereas I'm suggesting sweeping changes in the pricing structure. And more.

At this point, I honestly believe it's a pride thing with management. In our industry, we refer to ignoring others ideas as NIH. Not invented here.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 20, 2013)

JEFF H said:


> Royal Food prices per person:
> *Breakfast buffet $14.91
> Typical Lunch    $15.00
> typical dinner     $25.00
> ...



Plus tips. at 15-20% let's say another ~10, so $65/day/person.  If someone would eat all three meals at the resort restaurants, not go into town, not cook in the villa, and have $30 worth of drinks, desserts, appetizers, and perhaps order from the room service as well, then the $95 may fit that person's style.  It doesn't fit mine


----------



## buceo (Feb 20, 2013)

The internet is free, unless at the one resort you want to pay extra for a better connection.  It's slow at the Sands compared to the US, but they tell you that on the log-in ticket.  For routine email, restaurant reviews etc it's fine. The internet at the Marriott a few doors down is $15 for 24hrs.

As a member you can eat anywhere, anyway you want, period.  Not everyone vacations with the sole purpose of doing it on the cheap.  Families buy AI for all kinds of practical reasons. It works for them, they even demand it and it's an option for members.  The AI plays no role in our Royal vacations whatsoever. What was stupid, imo, was this resort chain telling these families to go elsewhere because we don't offer and AI option.

For those who no longer like Cancun, going elsewhere is an obvious option, happens all the time.  Cancun is a place people love to hate. Their plan here was to promote a customer base move from exchangers toward owners/AIers.  That's what they want, appears to be working to me. More incentives for that to come I think.


----------



## 1965 (Feb 21, 2013)

can anyone recommend a really nice place/nice location
which is an "all inclusive" but much more reasonable Fees than the "royal sands" pricing


----------



## buceo (Feb 23, 2013)

1965 said:


> can anyone recommend a really nice place/nice location
> which is an "all inclusive" but much more reasonable Fees than the "royal sands" pricing



For comparison maybe check the Grand Oasis.  It ranks around 75 vs Royal's 15, it is located south of the Sands (good location I think).  I have friends that have stayed there more than once.  I don't know it as "really nice", but Apple Vacations in the past would bundle it in vacation packages for cheap.  I'd use it as a price comparison reference.


----------



## JEFF H (Feb 24, 2013)

Cancun Area has so many all-inclusive resorts and the competation makes for some really great deals during non-Peak time.
Best bet is to Check the Hotel booking sites like Expedia and others for All-Inclusive packages that include the Room and All-inclusive.
Resorts purpose built for All-Inclusive will offer multiple Restaurant's and bars,Drinks stocked in your room refrigerator,day time activities and evening shows.
RIU have several very nice properties in Cancun that are priced in the same range as the Royal Sands.
Royal Solaris,Barcelo,Oasis are a couple priced lower than the Royal Sands



1965 said:


> can anyone recommend a really nice place/nice location
> which is an "all inclusive" but much more reasonable Fees than the "royal sands" pricing


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 24, 2013)

buceo said:


> For comparison maybe check the Grand Oasis.  It ranks around 75 vs Royal's 15, it is located south of the Sands (good location I think).  I have friends that have stayed there more than once.  I don't know it as "really nice", but Apple Vacations in the past would bundle it in vacation packages for cheap.  I'd use it as a price comparison reference.



The Oasis is filled with kids-- often college/high schoolers without adults.  It is awful there during holiday times.


----------



## Janis (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm just relieved that as an owner I don't have to take the AI. Cancun is so much more than staying at the resort.  For years we have enjoyed going into town and enjoying fantastic food at Tacos Rigo, stopping along the way for a margarita or michelada at Los Guanatos , lunching on shrimp tacos at Fish Trittanga...  Seems a shame to just stay at the resort.

My BIGGEST concern is whether our trading power will deteriorate now that the AI is mandatory for exchangers.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Feb 25, 2013)

We're owners at RS and were there early December.  We did not opt for the AI, but went to a few of the restaurants that are included in the AI.  We noticed quite a few of the nicer menu items had a surcharge for AI diners.  Quite a few wines that I'd say weren't even top shelf had the surcharge.  The better cuts of steaks and higher price entrees also had surcharges. I wouldn't be happy if I paid the AI and found out it didn't include everything on the menu.  I can understand the higher priced wines, but not the ones that they listed.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 25, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Yeah, I'll be there in a few days and will run a speed test, as I always do. Our access has been better at the RM than the Royal Hacienda. .



Here at the Royal Mayan, sitting about 30meters from a wifi repeater. Speed test at 5:50 PM, wifi test:

PING: 690 ms
Dwnld: 0.46 Mbps
Upld: 0.02 Mbps

Dropouts on video Skype and standard Skype calls. Better yesterday though...

It is what it is, I guess. 

Hotter than a mo fo here and lovin every minute of it.


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 25, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Here at the Royal Mayan, sitting about 30meters from a wifi repeater. Speed test at 5:50 PM, wifi test:
> 
> PING: 690 ms
> Dwnld: 0.46 Mbps
> ...



I use iChat or FaceTime from our balcony both at the Sands and the Haciendas.
I hope the weather stays hot, we will be there Wednesday.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 1, 2013)

A good indication of how all inclusive is perceived can be found in resale values and when a decent week goes for under $ 2 k somethings not right:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROYAL-ISLAN...4-/181084501232?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Nickfromct (Mar 4, 2013)

My brother in law and his wife just came back from a stay at the Royal Sands and he is a very unhappy camper. Firstly, he said he didn't know anything about the mandatory AI for exchangers until he ran across something on the Royals website a few days before he was leaving. He wasn't told by Interval or by the Royals. Now he isn't the type of person to do vacations on the cheap and if he thought he was getting value for the $100 per person per day charge, he would have been ok with it. 

A few things in particular really annoyed him. Firstly, he thought the food over all was pretty mediocre with the exception of Captain's Cove and the restaurant at the Mayan. Secondly, he was annoyed that AI people can only eat dinner between 5-6pm and after 8 pm. Thirdly, the upcharge for the premium drinks was ridiculous. The AI people that wanted to get premium drinks were only given a 30% discount rather than paying the difference between the house liquor price and the premium drink price. For example, if an AI person wanted to buy at drink with premium liquor, which normally sells for $10, while the same drink with house liquor costs $7 and is included in the AI.  The premium drink would cost the AI person an additional $7 ($10-30%) rather than paying the $3 ($10-$7) difference in price. 

As for me, I'd never pay $100 per day per person for food and drink for an entire week, so it will be unlikely we'll return to the Royals, which is unfortunate becasue we've had a lot of good times there. I can't imagine alot of families exchanging in either.


----------



## Helene4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect scenario for a backfire.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 4, 2013)

Folks, with all due respect, Royal Resorts members have much bigger fish to fry with the breaking news discussed on the "someone on the other forum..." thread calling attention to the Royal Mayan sale. The AI, the cost of your banana monkey and what not really isn't important right now.

Even if you are not a Royal Mayan member, but a member of one of the remaining Royal Resorts, you NEED to focus your attention and energies on this very important matter. 

On the count of three, everyone off their hands. 1, 2, 3!!!


----------



## Helene4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Phydeaux, you are there now? Will you be contacting a Mexican attorney while there? As Isco is located in Florida, does this put the sale in the hands (even partially) of US jurisdiction?


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nickfromct said:


> My brother in law and his wife just came back from a stay at the Royal Sands and he is a very unhappy camper. Firstly, he said he didn't know anything about the mandatory AI for exchangers until he ran across something on the Royals website a few days before he was leaving. He wasn't told by Interval or by the Royals. Now he isn't the type of person to do vacations on the cheap and if he thought he was getting value for the $100 per person per day charge, he would have been ok with it.
> 
> A few things in particular really annoyed him. Firstly, he thought the food over all was pretty mediocre with the exception of Captain's Cove and the restaurant at the Mayan. Secondly, he was annoyed that AI people can only eat dinner between 5-6pm and after 8 pm. Thirdly, the upcharge for the premium drinks was ridiculous. The AI people that wanted to get premium drinks were only given a 30% discount rather than paying the difference between the house liquor price and the premium drink price. For example, if an AI person wanted to buy at drink with premium liquor, which normally sells for $10, while the same drink with house liquor costs $7 and is included in the AI.  The premium drink would cost the AI person an additional $7 ($10-30%) rather than paying the $3 ($10-$7) difference in price.
> 
> As for me, I'd never pay $100 per day per person for food and drink for an entire week, so it will be unlikely we'll return to the Royals, which is unfortunate becasue we've had a lot of good times there. I can't imagine alot of families exchanging in either.



When we were at the RH the 2nd week of AI, the AI guests were eating dinner whenever they wanted to.  We did not do AI but we saw people that were.


----------

